# My Alpines first freshening (for me) pics. Not as great



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

as I had hoped. She's a second freshener, 3 weeks fresh. Not horrible, but do you think she could use more foreudder and a better attachment there? Her rear is ok, but could be higher? Her teats are to the sides a little and kind of fat? I thought her medial was pretty good, shape and capacity as well. What do you all think? She milks like a dream and gave over a half a gallon this morning. I bought her dry but was told she would have a good udder for show as my ds needed a new show doe for fair. She didn't have a pic of her udder. I named her Hazel.

















Her she is right after I bought her


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: My Alpines first freshening (for me). Not as great*

Well, I am thingking that it is a near perfect udder, at least I think it looks really really good. The teats are a little fat but better that than too small. Is there a pocket in the front of the fore udder? Sounds like she is a great producer too.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know about a pocket, but it just doesn't blend real smoothly in the front. Maybe I am being too picky after seeing my new doelings dam's udder? I think it *may* have been perfect!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am not an udder expert at all. But I don't think complaints are in order about your lovely girl. And a lot of milk too.

Jan


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

:drool: She's beautiful!!  I'm no udder expert but I would be proud of that girl


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

She is a sweetie! Her kids are nice, too. I am also wondering if I should wether her buckling or if she would be a worthy dam to keep a buckling out of? I think he looks really nice and his sire has a really nice dam. His personality makes me want to wether and keep him, though! I do hope she will be a good show doe for my son.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I would keep him as a buck if the sire's dam has a good udder


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

JessaLynn said:


> I would keep him as a buck if the sire's dam has a good udder


It's such a hard decision! I really shouldn't keep a wether due to space, but he is so friendly and calm and loves to sit on my lap for as long as he can. I know bucks don't always have the best life. He won't fit on my lap for ever, of course....lol!

Any more critiques on does udder welcome!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

She has a great udder!  True, her teats are not perfect and she could use a smoother/more extended fore udder but, overall, it is lovely!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agre, if you could breed her to an udder buck, a buckling would be worth keeping. It is always a bonus if they milk nice. A beautiful udder is worthless if it has such small orifices that it takes an hour to milk her out.......


----------



## old-style (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree. She has a nice udder.

Her rear udder is high and wide... no problems there. What you need is a buck that will extend her fore udder, I would make that #1 priority. Her teats are to the outside... that's a little harder to correct.

Breed her to buck that does at least the fore udder extension and selling a buckling out of her will be a breeze.

She's a beautiful doe overall.. She looks like she has a wide, flat back with a long body and neck and nice front end blending. From the picture she is either on unlevel ground or her topline may need some work...

I would show her.


----------

